# started the wrong way arround.



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

HI All, So I managed to recently get hold of a Caravel from Italy and I have just started to restore it somewhat. However the right machine came up at the right price before I had the time to get myself a decent grinder. I am using a Hario slim at the moment but find the grind a little inconsistent. I have a budget of about £250 and as I only ever use it for espresso I can dial it in once and not have to change it about. I am considering going for a pharos from OE but what do you guys think of this over spending the same amount on an electric grinder?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a pharos, a SJ and a mignon. I use the pharos for my main daily shot in the morning and the mignon has been relegated to be the decaff grinder. Still need to finish up fixing the SJ, but once that's done it would replace the mignon not the pharos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sparky said:


> HI All, So I managed to recently get hold of a Caravel from Italy and I have just started to restore it somewhat. However the right machine came up at the right price before I had the time to get myself a decent grinder. I am using a Hario slim at the moment but find the grind a little inconsistent. I have a budget of about £250 and as I only ever use it for espresso I can dial it in once and not have to change it about. I am considering going for a pharos from OE but what do you guys think of this over spending the same amount on an electric grinder?


If you don't mind the effort and time a hand grinder then the Pharos would be a great paring , delivering a fine consistent grind .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> I have a pharos, a SJ and a mignon. I use the pharos for my main daily shot in the morning and the mignon has been relegated to be the decaff grinder. Still need to finish up fixing the SJ, but once that's done it would replace the mignon not the pharos.


You could also look at going for an ex commercial grinder for that price.

@Gangstarr Not thinking of selling the Mignon?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> You could also look at going for an ex commercial grinder for that price.
> 
> @Gangstarr Not thinking of selling the Mignon?


Yes it will go eventually, but I will be loathe to do so, it is so small and on demand, perfect in many ways. I'll use the SJ in but it's not as nice looking (IMO of course) and takes up a lot more room. Not to mention it's more faff than an OD grinder, even after the mods.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Yes it will go eventually, but I will be loathe to do so, it is so small and on demand, perfect in many ways. I'll use the SJ in but it's not as nice looking (IMO of course) and takes up a lot more room. Not to mention it's more faff than an OD grinder, even after the mods.


Get rid of both and get a better on demand then......


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get rid of both and get a better on demand then......


In an ideal (money filled!) world yes! But the problem of space and looks still persists! I do wonder how the taste profile from a pharos stacks up against the big boys (k30, mythos, major) but I've no idea. The burr set would suggest it would do well even if it is a fugly beast!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pharos is a great grinder the comparison should be aimed towards the conicals ie k10 kony robur


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Pharos is a great grinder the comparison should be aimed towards the conicals ie k10 kony robur


And in your esteemed opinion, how does it compare to those?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When you get the Pharos dialled in perfectly it is an amazing grinder for the money, dialling it in is not easy a spend changing beans is not easy either, but if you are prepared to put up with the faff, then I think you get knock out grounds from a pharos


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for the responses. I have just ordered a Pharos, I can live with the hand grind as I only run espresso five or six times a day I will have to see if I can live with the size/style of it? Thank you again.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Hi, Thanks for the responses. I have just ordered a Pharos, I can live with the hand grind as I only run espresso five or six times a day I will have to see if I can live with the size/style of it? Thank you again.


I found it extremely fiddly initially, wasted a lot of beans for the first 2 weeks. Initially turning the handle caused the grind setting to change but then I found that the handle was meant to catch against the locking nut without touching the adjustment nut. This won't make much sense until you get it, but worth remembering in case you run into the same problem.

I love it now, it's very very easy to adjust the grind and retention is near 0.


----------

